# The blazers are who we thought they were...



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Frauds! I tried telling everyone nobody would listen! Also with no draft pick and little cap room next season will likely be tough. Suns could take our playoff spot. My big thing this summer is to see if Aldridge resigns or holds us hostage and jets out of town. Gonna be a real interesting summer after Monday.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

#ShutUpMixums


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, they're not who YOU thought the were, mixums. They've already exceeded your expectations.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Starting to see why S2 banned this guy.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

You're weird.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I thought you told everyone they weren't going to make the playoffs?

Then I thought you back tracked and told everyone they were going to get swept by Houston?

Are you saying the Blazers are worse than the Spurs? Ooooohhhhh, that's a real big prediction Mixy. Thanks for going out on a limb.


I hate this guy.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Fun fact: If you predict that your team will fail at the end of the season you have a very good chance of being right. Then you get to say "I told you so!". Jay Mariotti made a career out of it in Chicago (before being a terrible person got in the way). 

At least mixums was consistent and aggressive with his predictions of failure, I'll give him that. It would bother me more if we had actual Trail Blazer fans around to be bothered by it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No, the Spurs are who we thought they were.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

#ShutUpMixums


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mixums said:


> Frauds! I tried telling everyone nobody would listen! Also with no draft pick and little cap room next season will likely be tough. Suns could take our playoff spot. My big thing this summer is to see if Aldridge resigns or holds us hostage and jets out of town. Gonna be a real interesting summer after Monday.


#ShutUpMixums


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

#frauds #iwasright


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

mixums said:


> #frauds #iwasright


#YouSaidTheydMissThePlayoffs #YouSaidTheydLoseToHouston #YouWereWrong


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Cue mixums evil laugh......


However my fight against s2 has only begun. When I'm done with them this series sweep will feel like Xmas as a child.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh by the way Mixum predicted the Blazers to take the series in six games. Proof is in the playoff forum.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mixums said:


> Cue mixums evil laugh......
> 
> 
> However my fight against s2 has only begun. When I'm done with them this series sweep will feel like Xmas as a child.


No one cares. Go away.


----------

